# Marlenka



## mitmondol (Oct 26, 2007)

Any of you guys have a recipe for this?
It is a layered honey cake (5-7 layers) with a creamy filling.
VERY popular in Czech R. , but originally from Armenia they say.
I have a similar recipe, but would love to have the real one!
Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 26, 2007)

Omigosh, mit, that sounds perfectly delicious.  I hope someone can help you because I'd love to try it, too.


----------



## mitmondol (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is one similar recipe

okito.net—Technology Business Strategy


----------

